

Why KIND's CEO Asks for 2 Months' Notice from Departing Employees - SuperbCrew
http://www.businessinsider.com/kinds-ceo-asks-for-2-months-notice-2014-8

======
sarciszewski
My immediate reaction when I read the title was something along the lines of,
"[Expetives] your sense of entitlement you [expletives] elitist [expletives]",
but after reading the article it makes sense.

------
pmiller2
If they put it in writing that they'd give _me_ 2 months notice before letting
me go, I'd be glad to reciprocate.

------
sharemywin
wonder if he gives everyone 2 months notice they're thinking about layoffs?

~~~
mavelikara
From the article:

And this is a two-way street: "The standard policy of showing people the door
in a cold way should be reserved for very rare incidents of serious
misconduct." In the vast majority of cases, KIND works with team members to
ensure that, if something is not working out, they have a chance to improve
things. Or if a particular job is not suited for them, they have a chance to
explore a better fit within the company.

"If we conclude that things won't work out, we work to ensure their departure
is dignified and smooth and respectful, including giving them the chance to
interview for other positions while still employed at KIND and organizing
their own transition," Lubetzky says. "That doesn't work perfectly, as it is
such a different model from the traditional corporate model, but it is a much
better model for both sides when it is implemented."

------
programminggeek
My thought on this is just that it "encourages" (intimidates) people to not
look elsewhere. I know nothing about how well KIND pays or what it is like to
work there, but in the modern work environment, raises/bonuses are more rare
and certainly not a guaranteed yearly event.

Thus, for most people if you stay at a job for more than a few years, you are
losing out on a lot of money and the ability to move upward.

